# Hartford, CT F-Demodex, Has until 11/21



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I know the ACO, and told her that if he doesn't have a place to go, I'll come get him and foster until a rescue can take him. It says mix, and I don't think so, but with the mange, he does look funny.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12417293 





















> Quote:Approx. 6years old...approx. 65lbs....AWSOME dog..great personality, extremely sweet.. friendly, mellow.. LOVES walks and walks great on leash.. This poor dog has demodec mange and is being treated and will fully recover...LEGAL DAY OF ADOPTION IS 11-21


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 11/21*

OMG that poor dog. Even his eyes seem to be bothering him.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

Can someone, maybe Sinclair who has been down this path a million times, outline what would need to be done to help this dog if someone (can't be me) took him in? I feel pain just looking at him.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

*Update*

I believe the owner has reclaimed him. I'm waiting on a reply to be positive it was this one and not the other male there. 

And yes, I'm seething at the idea that someone let him get this bad....


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

If he has been reclaimed - he is unlikely to be treated. This is so sad. Do you know if this shelter makes some attempt at educating owners?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

Phew! Ok, the boy has been reclaimed, and this one is still there. It is actually a girl. Oops. Sorry for the confusion.

I can't edit the original post. If a mod stops by, maybe they can? This should be a female.

Oh, and the ACO says she's a DOLL!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

Glad to see the shelter has begun treatment. Hoping for a happy outcome for her - I think she is a beautiful girl under that red swelling.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

Treating demodex is not a big deal and not expensive. Usually it is daily ivermectin. She should look like new within 6-8 weeks.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDTreating demodex is not a big deal and not expensive. Usually it is daily ivermectin. She should look like new within 6-8 weeks.


How often do they need to be bathed, Rebel?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

As needed, usually. It is oral ivermectin, so it does not act through the skin. Usually it is the first bath to get the dog clean and then depending on the healing process, the can get dandruff as they shed the old skin, so they may need more. Also sometimes it takes more baths to get rid of the odor. Too much bathing dries the skin out, so it is a balance of good things.

This is very easy to treat usually, good food, ivermectin and TLC it usually what it takes. It is amazing how they recover.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

Apparently they gave her a shot, and now she is on antibiotics. I'm thinking the shot was the ivermectin and oral antibiotics. Maybe from the scratching she had opened up some skin, so they have to prevent infection. 

If I get her, I'm assuming she'd need more ivermectin. The shot won't last that long at all. Lots of baths, too. Greeeeat. She's so freakin cute though.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

_She's so freakin cute though. _

Ya think?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

Oh she is a cutie for sure!!!! I've never known a mange dog that didn't turn out to be the nicest dog on earth-I kid you not!!! These poor dogs look so pitiful, they are in such agony and yet they are the most loving dogs you will ever find. Its shocking. I do hope you can take her. It wouldn't take much to get her looking and feeling great. Trust me she will repay you a million times over with her love!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

Can someone pm me if you she still needs help? I'm VERY limited on line right now but I don't want to miss an opportunity to help her if I can. 
Thanks,


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

I think she's been marked as reclaimed by mistake and moved to follow up...I'm reading that another dog was reclaimed right?? This girl still needs a home right???


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*



> Originally Posted By: KaitadogPhew! Ok, the boy has been reclaimed, and this one is still there. It is actually a girl. Oops. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I can't edit the original post. If a mod stops by, maybe they can? This should be a female.
> 
> Oh, and the ACO says she's a DOLL!


See there was some confusion...there was a boy reclaimed but this one is a girl and is still in need of a home. Please remove Reclaimed and move her back to whatever board she came from. Thanks, don't want to loose one of our special girls here.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--Adult Male--Demodex, Has until 1*

See above, I don't think this little girl has been reclaimed.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

THIS POST needs to be in URGENT.

Thank you mods


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

I notified the mods to move her back. 

Can anyone help her?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

Can the mods please change the header - still reads RECLAIMED.

Thanks


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

This dog still needs help--


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

Kaitadog do you want her??? If not can you please pm me and I will do my best to get her out. That goes for anyone-my time right now is very limited on line but I want to help this baby if she needs it. Please pm if my help is needed...that way it will catch my attention. 
Many thanks


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

Bummping this cutie all the way to the top and back into the spotlight. She is NOT safe, she still needs a home. Thanks Mods for getting her back on this board.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

Ok this beauty is avail for adoption as of today!!!! If anyone wants to snatch this girl up now this your lucky day!! Your new best friend is just waiting for you!!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

She is beautiful-surely someone has a plan for her right?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

UPDATE!!!!! I wasn't able to post yesterday since the thread was moved, but Sherry emailed me yesterday that the woman who came to look at her on Wednesday was ADOPTING her!!! 

She said she would contact me if it fell through, and I haven't heard, so I'm thinking it's safe to assume that she is SAFE!!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

Oh this is just wonderful news...thank you. Please let us know if she still needs help.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

Update anyone?


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

bump


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

I have not heard back from Sherry, so I think it is safe to assume that the adoption went through, and this sweet girl is safe and warm in her new home.









Thanks all for caring so much!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

I pray that you are right and she is safe and sound. Sweet sweet girl deserves a loving home.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

I can email her again just to make sure, if you want. Never hurts to double check.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Hartford, CT--NOT Male, NOT reclaimed*

I just didn't want her to fall through the cracks and get PTS if it can be prevented


----------

